# Pics from Michigan



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

One pic shows a normal mosquito alongside a monster one (I broke a leg off).

Other pic shows how new clover is filling bare spots this spring. Last August, I planted QDMA's Ultimate Blend - a mix of clovers, alfalfas,turninps and other annuals. Now the clover and alfalfa will remain for many years, and rather than wait for weeds to fill in the bare spots, I broadcasted clover seed in February. It grows slowly, but is coming in nicely.

Also, a pic of a clover plot just beginning to grow this spring. To the right is a patch that has been sprayed recently and will be replanted this August with a brassica mix.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The large one is not a mosquito it is called a crane fly- along with a lot of other names. That clover should spread, lots of pretty yellow flowers. Looks good Glen.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The pretty yellow flowers have been sprayed and shouldn't be so pretty now.

Crane fly, huh? Good to know.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah we get the crane flies here too, could you imagine one of them sucking your blood ? Probably take a pint !

That'll make for some nice eats for the deer this coming winter Glen.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your tree stand sticks out like a sore thumb... Just like your address... you might want to edit that Glen


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not worried, but thanks for the concern, Eric.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

No problem Glen. I didn't want to assume you didn't give a rat's ass.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Naw. Just missed it, but I'm in the book and not hard to find.


----------

